# 2016 f150 BCM problems while plowing



## tkocol (Mar 23, 2017)

Bought a new 2016 f150 XL extended cab with plow prep had dealer install new Snow ex plow* RD 7.6 when truck is cold voltage is spiking and shutting down heater/radio display/ and door lights been back to 2 different dealers no fix at this time tech last statement was plow is not compatible to the truck just wondering is anybody else having the same problems.*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice punctuation. 

As soon as I catch my breath I'll answer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tkocol said:


> Bought a new 2016 f150 XL extended cab with plow prep had dealer install new Snow ex plow* RD 7.6 when truck is cold voltage is spiking and shutting down heater/radio display/ and door lights been back to 2 different dealers no fix at this time tech last statement was plow is not compatible to the truck just wondering is anybody else having the same problems.*


Who did the install, the Ford or Snow Ex dealer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

This is a problem with many Fords and Chebbies. 

There's a couple threads aboot the issue, although I'm not sure if Furd or DD has come up with a solution. Seems like most of the info was regarding Chebbies.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seems like most of the info was regarding Chebbies.


What aboot GMC's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> What aboot GMC's.


I don't want to upset the powers that be..........


----------



## tkocol (Mar 23, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice punctuation.
> 
> As soon as I catch my breath I'll answer.





BUFF said:


> Who did the install, the Ford or Snow Ex dealer?





BUFF said:


> Who did the install, the Ford or Snow Ex dealer?


Snow Ex dealer installed the plow they had the truck 4 times checking and changing things Ford tech wanted changed but nothing solved the problem, Yesterday they switch plows and tried a brand new never used Plow and had the same results only when the truck is cold is when the problems happen, once the truck is warm problem go away.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Ford released a TSB for the problem on the Super Duties. Didn't see anything for the problem on the half tons.

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/topics/qvmp.html


----------



## tkocol (Mar 23, 2017)

My truck is the only one that is having problems out of the 7 plows installed on F150s this year. I checked with the local Snow way dealer today to see if they seen anything like this they have not had any issues with snow ways or snow dogs as of now. After all day on the phone to Ford customer service I was told that my plow is not compatible as per the regional tech opinion and they have no recommendations for a plows to go on F150 as per Ford specs. I asked for Fords specs at the Dealer and they don't have anything either.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

tkocol said:


> I asked for Fords specs at the Dealer and they don't have anything either.


Specs are in the PDF attached.

You may know this already, but I'm just going to put it out there...
The reason the voltage spikes trips the BCM safety only when it's really cold is because the battery is not able to absorb the spike itself when it is full of slush (for lack of a better description). Once the battery is charged for a bit the slush melts and your battery is better able to filter spikes.

Since the alternators RPM's are constantly changing your alternators output needs to be electronically controlled to maintain a set point (lets say ~13.7 volts) just like a cruise control system does for speed.

When your plow motor activates it draws a ton of power away from the battery (sometimes even more than the alternator can possibly make), so the alternator responds going to max output just like a cruise control would go to max throttle to get you up a steep hill.

Imagine you are driving along with cruise control on and start climbing a steep hill. 
Your cruise control senses that you are loosing speed.
The system knows that more throttle is needed to maintain the set point so the system continues to increase throttle until the engine is at max output.
The system has no way of knowing where the top of the hill so it maintains full throttle for a split second after you cleared the crest and are now going down the other side. 
The system sees the sudden increase in speed and releases the throttle, but you over shoot the speed by 10MPH or more.

Your alternator experiences the same problem. 
When you activate the plow motor there is a huge draw on your battery dropping it's voltage to ~11 volts. 
Your alternator responds to this voltage drop by going to max output because job is to maintain ~13.7 volts.
When you let go of the button the added load is now gone but for a split second your alternator is still at full throttle causing the voltage to spike.
This spike is aimed directly at your battery (like a paint ball).

When your battery is warm it's like a sponge so when that paint ball hits, it can absorb most of the impact and voltage only increases to 15 volts

When your battery is cold it's like more like a brick, and that paint ball goes splat. 
Everything on your electrical system raises to ~16 volts all at the same time (just for a split second). 
The BCM sees this freaks out and starts shutting things down to protect them, but just as quickly as it arrived all of the sudden the splat has dissipated and the BCM turns everything back on.

Because this problem is caused by a spike in voltage, you may find that turning on things that can eat up this extra voltage (even when you don't actually need them on) may help until the battery warms up (headlamps, heater motor on high, etc...)

Note: Voltages above are approximate and for illustrative purposes only.

Good Luck
S


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Excellent explanation/description Mebes.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mebes, Nice : U knocked that one out of the park!!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

So you get a truck with plow prep package then they say it's only for certain brand plows?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You know what's really interesting, according to that chart......The bigger the Super Duty, the smaller the plow weight.


----------

